# Offset smoker cover



## tlhiv (May 12, 2009)

I have a 20" offset smoker (see attached picture) that I built a few months ago, and I'm trying to locate a high quality grill cover for it.  I would like to find something similar to the Brinkmann Smoke N Pit BBQ Grill Cover with the velvet interior lining, but this cover is too short (according to Brinkmann's specifications).  My smoker is a total of 5' long (40" smoke chamber and 20" firebox) and of course 20" wide.  I've also read some bad reviews regarding the Char-Broil Heavy Duty Smoker Cover.

Thoughts?


----------



## rickw (May 12, 2009)

Horizon  has what looks to be some nice covers.


----------



## tlhiv (May 12, 2009)

hard to tell from the pics ;)


----------



## rickw (May 12, 2009)

The last pic looks nice. I know their smokers are of good quality so I would expect the same of their covers.


----------



## tlhiv (May 12, 2009)

$90 for the marshall ... i'll have to save for that ;)


----------



## rickw (May 12, 2009)

I don't bother covering mine.


----------



## tlhiv (May 12, 2009)

well i worked for months on building this thing, so i have to do something.  i have a cheap tarpolian covering it now, but it's already torn a couple of times.


----------



## rickw (May 12, 2009)

I had an ol boy that was in the business of selling outdoor cookware tell me covers do more harm than they do good. He went on to tell me that what they will do is trap moisture and cause a unit to rust faster than they would just sitting uncovered.

 This is the reason for me not covering my Horizon 20" RD special.


----------



## tlhiv (May 12, 2009)

i assume you keep it well painted then?


----------



## rickw (May 12, 2009)

It's only a few weeks old but I will repaint when needed. From all I have read the fire box is what needs a bit of extra attention and some paint from time to time. Some also spay the outside of the fire box with Pam or something similar as a rust preventative, I do plan to do this. My gas grill has a few years on it and I don't cover it either and so far no paint job needed.


----------

